# Guildford Summer Open 2011 - UK Comp!



## kinch2002 (May 4, 2011)

Finally there will be another competition in the UK  It's going to be in Guildford on *30-31st July*

It will be organised by myself and Robert Yau and will include all official events. Guildford is a 30 minute train from London Waterloo, 45 from Gatwick Airport and about an hour from Heathrow. 

Registration is now CLOSED!
Go here to find lots of info: http://www.ukcubemasters.com/

Thanks to our sponsors PickEgg - a great site for buying cubes. Below is a voucher which you can use at the linked site.


----------



## joey (May 4, 2011)

I'll come.


----------



## Kirjava (May 4, 2011)

Catkir will be there.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 4, 2011)

too far.


----------



## TMOY (May 4, 2011)

I'll be there 
I voted for August 6th-7th but I'll probably be able to come on July 30th-31th as well, only the second option suits me more.


----------



## Zyrb (May 4, 2011)

Wish I could go, but I'm on holiday during that time.


----------



## Shortey (May 4, 2011)

I'll probably be there.


----------



## TwoTrees (May 4, 2011)

I'll be there if it's in August  inevitably as a noob. What do you estimate would be an average 3x3 time out of interest?


----------



## Zyrb (May 4, 2011)

TwoTrees said:


> I'll be there if it's in August  inevitably as a noob. What do you estimate would be an average 3x3 time out of interest?


 
Trust me, times don't matter, you will have an amazing time no matter what.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 4, 2011)

I might be able to come, it all depends on if my parents let me go...

EDIT: will this be going on UK cube masters or on a different site?


----------



## ASH (May 4, 2011)

I'll do everything possible to come!

But Thom: For logistic reasons it's your turn!


----------



## ASH (May 4, 2011)

Damn it, Internet ... ^^

Sorry


----------



## Kirjava (May 4, 2011)

ASH said:


> But Thom: For logistic reasons it's your turn!


 
Hehe, might be harder this time depending on where we stay.

I'm sure we can sort something out


----------



## MTGjumper (May 4, 2011)

If it's August, I can't go.

If I can go, I demand two rounds of sq1 (and since both you and Rob are fast, you'd appreciate it too )


----------



## James Ludlow (May 4, 2011)

I voted July, but I'm easy like the Sunday morning.


----------



## flan (May 4, 2011)

I will absolutely go if i can. Most likely can but i cant be 100%


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 4, 2011)

Yay, someone else organising!

Sad I won't be there but if you need any help, let me know. Also, I vote July because then Simon can do sq-1


----------



## MTGjumper (May 4, 2011)

Eugh, if people expect me to do well, I need to actually buy a new square-1. I did some solves yesterday because revision is boring, and apparently I'm still just about sub-15, but I've forgotten loads of EP algs (and I didn't know many to start with  )


----------



## Toad (May 4, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES YES

So much win.


----------



## Selkie (May 5, 2011)

Awesome news, I'll be there come hell or high water!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 5, 2011)

What's with all you English people having competitions so far South?  Probably won't be too much bother to get a train there and back so I might go, I'll look into it. When will we know what date it is (I'm probably fine with either), and what events there are? I've been working on multiBLD, so is it possible to make room for it? I'll happily skip one or two events for an attempt.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 5, 2011)

It is where it is because I live there  The date will be finalized in the next week or 2 I imagine, once we've got as many replies as possible and once the venue is confirmed. I said in the OP that most, if not all, events will be there. Nothing is decided on yet though - the competition is still quite a while away


----------



## Kirjava (May 6, 2011)

1000 rounds of 2x2x2


----------



## clincr (May 6, 2011)

I be comin'.


----------



## leonparfitt (May 6, 2011)

this is great !! but i can only go if its in August


----------



## SEBUVER (May 9, 2011)

I can only go in August. I'm in France for three weeks, and I'm back on the 5th. I can then take a train up to Guildford on the 6th and 7th, and then on the 8th it's my birthday! What an excellent time that would be. How about two competitions? Once in July and one in August.


----------



## Gredore (May 9, 2011)

i can only go in july because i am at camp on august 6th


----------



## cubersmith (May 11, 2011)

Omfg my first comp i'll be there  you made my day


----------



## cubersmith (May 11, 2011)

Toad said:


> YES YES YES YES YES YES
> 
> So much win.


 
THIS


----------



## joey (May 11, 2011)

I would just like to point out that there will most likely be an entrance fee between £10-20.


----------



## Kirjava (May 11, 2011)

THIS IS AN OUTRAGE


----------



## cubersmith (May 11, 2011)

I think the fee is £15


----------



## MrMoney (May 11, 2011)

I can both dates. How far is it from Stansted?


----------



## kinch2002 (May 11, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I think the fee is £15


Nothing is certain yet, but that may well turn out to be right.


MrMoney said:


> I can both dates. How far is it from Stansted?


Stansted isn't great, because you'd have to go into London, take the underground and then a train out the other side. It would take 2 hours.


----------



## Edam (May 11, 2011)

Assuming I'm out of the financial black hole i'm in at the moment I'll be there and try and drag grace along as well. Be nice to see everyone again  
Voted for august, as that gives me more time to sort money, but as most people said, I can really do either. 

How far from windsor is it? Got family there I might be able to crash with if its close enough. x


----------



## kinch2002 (May 11, 2011)

Edam said:


> How far from windsor is it? Got family there I might be able to crash with if its close enough. x


About 45 mins by car. Train is more difficult because there isn't a direct line.


----------



## jack3256 (May 11, 2011)

List of event cut offs? 2 Days or one? Make an info thread


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 11, 2011)

If you read the first thread, it says it will be 2 days and this can be used at the info thread, no need to make a new one.

I hope that the cutoffs will be similar or slower to the UK open 2010.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 11, 2011)

jack3256 said:


> List of event cut offs? 2 Days or one? Make an info thread


The important info will go into the OP as and when it is released. The competition isn't for another 2 and a half months so we're in no rush to publish things like event cut-offs yet.


----------



## cubersmith (May 12, 2011)

Do you need to pay to register


----------



## David1994 (May 12, 2011)

ANY CHANCE OF ANY COMPS BEING ORGANISED IN IRELAND?? I WOULD ATTEND THIS BUT WOULDNT BE ALLOWED AS I AM ONLY 15.


----------



## clincr (May 12, 2011)

David1994 said:


> ANY CHANCE OF ANY COMPS BEING ORGANISED IN IRELAND?? I WOULD ATTEND THIS BUT WOULDNT BE ALLOWED AS I AM ONLY 15.


 
THERE'S AN AGE LIMIT??//?!!11!

But seriously the chance of an Ireland comp depends on the interest.


----------



## cubersmith (May 12, 2011)

David1994 said:


> ANY CHANCE OF ANY COMPS BEING ORGANISED IN IRELAND?? I WOULD ATTEND THIS BUT WOULDNT BE ALLOWED AS I AM ONLY 15.


 
There is no age limit, or do you mean your parents wont allow you


----------



## James Ludlow (May 15, 2011)

I'm not trying to be all diva on you, but could you try to schedule an event between Master Magic and 7x7 please. I'd like to warm up for it, and wouldn't mind sacrificing something like 2x2 or square1 or some other silly puzzle .

That is of course if 7x7 will be an event.


----------



## Mollerz (May 17, 2011)

Oh man, I live in Guildford, this is so win for me. Better practice my BLD solving!


----------



## Robert-Y (May 17, 2011)

Where do you live exactly? I'm about 5-10 mins away from the back entrance of the train station.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 17, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> I'm not trying to be all diva on you, but could you try to schedule an event between Master Magic and 7x7 please. I'd like to warm up for it, and wouldn't mind sacrificing something like 2x2 or square1 or some other silly puzzle .
> 
> That is of course if 7x7 will be an event.


Yeah that'll be easy to do. I assume more than one event between them is also fine for you 
Schedule suggestions can definitely be made (it will say so on the website when that's released) as long as they aren't totally outrageous of course.


----------



## Mollerz (May 18, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Where do you live exactly? I'm about 5-10 mins away from the back entrance of the train station.



I'm 10 minutes walk from London Road Station on the other side of Guildford.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 18, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Yeah that'll be easy to do. I assume more than one event between them is also fine for you
> Schedule suggestions can definitely be made (it will say so on the website when that's released) as long as they aren't totally outrageous of course.


 
I would like to make a suggestion. Could the intro to competing not be at the same time as another event, as I want to compete in pretty much everything (Except MultiBLD & Feet), but haven't been to a competition before.


----------



## TMOY (May 19, 2011)

That should not be an issue, you can ask anybody with some competition experience explanations about how comps work before the start of the events.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 19, 2011)

Right, as of today, almost everything has been sorted I think. All that's left is the events and schedule.

EDIT: We're sorry to those who cannot make it, but the competition will definitely be on 30th and 31st July.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 19, 2011)

I want to UK comp too


----------



## MTGjumper (May 19, 2011)

I'll be there then


----------



## Robert-Y (May 19, 2011)

Registration is open!

http://www.ukcubemasters.com/registration

Please register as soon as possible so that we can have a rough idea as to how many people are going to do each event, which will help us to create a schedule for both days.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 20, 2011)

Is residential parking in Guildford permit holders only?


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 20, 2011)

Im hoping to be there, i just have to secretly book a train, or beg my parents to let me miss the geocaching mega event they have been waiting for 2 years to attend -.- personally i think geocaching is a waste of time and should be made illegal


----------



## kinch2002 (May 20, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Is residential parking in Guildford permit holders only?


 It's something like 2 hours without a permit, so yes you'll have to use a public car park.


----------



## cubersmith (May 21, 2011)

Daniel can you go on msn. I urgently need to clear some things up.


----------



## r_517 (May 21, 2011)

Daniel & Robert do u know any cheaper accommodations around the venue? seems all the hotels you provide on the website costs more than 30 pounds a night, which seems to be a large burden


----------



## kinch2002 (May 22, 2011)

r_517 said:


> Daniel & Robert do u know any cheaper accommodations around the venue? seems all the hotels you provide on the website costs more than 30 pounds a night, which seems to be a large burden


I'm afraid we don't know much at all about accommodation in Guildford, seeing as we both live here (that sounds contradictory but it isn't really!). The info on the website is just what was found from a quick bit of searching on the internet. You stand a good a chance as us of finding something better


----------



## Mollerz (May 22, 2011)

Unfortunately, the Travel Inn which is about a 20 minute walk is fully booked over the 30th July which is probably why it isn't mentioned. And there are no more other places to stay in or Guildford than the ones listed on the website. Your best option is probably at the Travelodge which is actually very nice.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 22, 2011)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Travelodge is looking around £50 from what I saw when I looked earlier.
> 
> I also saw that there is a YMCA, not sure of how close it is though, but that was about £20.


 YMCA is pretty close to the venue. 10 minutes walk. And it's next to the station


----------



## kinch2002 (May 22, 2011)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> YMCA it is for me then!


Twins rooms are probably cheaper than singles. If so, people should like 'pair up' and stuff


----------



## Robbytrooper (May 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that there is a discount code for Travelodge that you can google and it gives you £15 discount I tried it a few months ago and it worked.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 22, 2011)

Just to make sure, this competition is WCA official, isn't it? If it is, when will get on the WCA site?


----------



## cubersmith (May 22, 2011)

Booked the travel lodge and the train jorney and registered. Cant wait till the comp ;D ;D


----------



## MalusDB (May 22, 2011)

not sure if i can attend, depends on money. But I wanna go! Give me something to practice for this summer!


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 24, 2011)

YAY! A competition particularly near me! Can't wait 
Would it be possible to pay on the day?


----------



## kinch2002 (May 27, 2011)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Where is the cheapest accommodation? xD


I'm not certain, but I've heard it might be the YMCA


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 27, 2011)

Drive home or hotel? Petrol is £30 away so it'll probably be the latter.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 28, 2011)

Anyone can pay in person, I'm okay with that, I'd just prefer people to pay online (if it's not too much trouble).


----------



## Robert-Y (May 29, 2011)

Can anyone who hasn't registered, please register asap, or just let us know that you can almost certainly attend. I want to know roughly how many people we can expect. If we get around 40+ competitors (excluding Daniel and me), then I can buy some prizes for some if not all events.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 29, 2011)

Rob it says on the spreadsheet that I havent paid
When I have, I sent the payment after I registered


----------



## Robert-Y (May 29, 2011)

Oops, thanks for telling me, Dan. I forgot about the guests/paid section for you.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 29, 2011)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Hate to ask for extra events, as you're already being super generous with all these, but any chance of Team BLD? :3
> 
> Edit; I'm an idiot, feel free to ignore this. xD


Thanks for the suggestion. I know a lot of people find this fun, but at this time we aren't really thinking of having any unofficial events as we'd like to have the widest variety that we can out of the official events


----------



## clincr (May 29, 2011)

I'll register soon, 99% sure I can make it


----------



## Kirjava (May 29, 2011)

I'm sure I'll do some TeamBLD with Rob at some point.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 4, 2011)

I still need to pay and book a room. Anyone up for sharing?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 5, 2011)

Small update: It's finally official


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 5, 2011)

I've got several LunHui (all black), I got a few since I wanted more cubes for multiBLD. If anyone turns up with a spare ZhanChi (If they're released in time) I'll maybe trade one (only want black) to see what it's like. I will sticker it with the stickers provided and it will be reasonably tensioned, lubed with silicone, and sanded off at the points where the parts of the pieces meet (so there's no scratchy bit of flashing on the outside), and slightly broken in since I will use it a small number of times for practicing multiBLD.

See you all there .


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 5, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> It's something like 2 hours without a permit, so yes you'll have to use a public car park.


 
After much trawling, I'm just about ready to admit defeat on this.

For those driving I have found some cheap carparks at this link here.

On a Sunday, from what I can gather, it is a free for all, and if you're prepared to walk a little way, you can use any of the residentials.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 8, 2011)

travelodge is about to give out 10-pound rooms starting tomorrow morning. don't forget to check that out tomorrow


----------



## r_517 (Jun 8, 2011)

btw daniel & robert what will the first event be on saturday and what time will it start? there's a flight for me on saturday morning arriving at Gatwick at 8:10am. wanna know if i would miss any event


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 8, 2011)

The first event will probably start at 9am and it might well be fewest moves, which you are not doing I think


----------



## r_517 (Jun 8, 2011)

great


----------



## Selkie (Jun 8, 2011)

I will likely be staying at the Mandolay Hotel, as recommended on UKCubemasters.

Not sure on what people usually do on the evening between the two days as it will be my first comp. But if any other cubers are considering the odd pint or three be great to catch up for some beers on the saturday night in town. So long as quantities do not affects Sunday mornings hand/eye co-ordination!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 8, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I will likely be staying at the Mandolay Hotel, as recommended on UKCubemasters.
> 
> Not sure on what people usually do on the evening between the two days as it will be my first comp. But if any other cubers are considering the odd pint or three be great to catch up for some beers on the saturday night in town. So long as quantities do not affects Sunday mornings hand/eye co-ordination!



Usual protocol at UK comps is to try to organise ourselves and book a table for dinner, only to realise it's much easier if we all pile into McDonalds. Then we sit in the restaurant until we're told to leave. After that there will no doubt be several people keen for a drink(s) to drown their sorrows of not getting a good magic average. The second day will go quite late and I expect most people will leave that evening, but stragglers will find something to do I'm sure.

EDIT: p.s. I wouldn't worry about drinking too much - I have personal evidence that alcohol and sleep deprivation generates better official results, especially in bigbld


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 8, 2011)

If anyone is interested I know where pretty much all the decent coffee shops are, where the empty ones are, and where most places to eat in Guildford are and I will be there both days competing only in a few events so I'm happy to hand out directions etc.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 8, 2011)

The coffee shops only sell coffee though


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 8, 2011)

Lots sell cakes/sandwiches/wraps etc as well. Also there are 2 McDonalds, a Burger King, 2 Subways and a KFC in Guildford so there are plenty of places to fill your fast food needs.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 8, 2011)

Haha, nevermind


----------



## flan (Jun 8, 2011)

Haha


----------



## joey (Jun 8, 2011)

Haha


----------



## Selkie (Jun 8, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I wouldn't worry about drinking too much - I have personal evidence that alcohol and sleep deprivation generates better official results, especially in bigbld


 
Some of my greatest achievements/close misses/downright jinxness has happened either under the influence or whilst in the period of getting some blood back into my alcohol stream. I just do not want to be responsible of leading others into a state of disrepair!

I'm happy to go with the flow and will be happy to join whoever is up for the sorrow drowning later


----------



## wontolla (Jun 8, 2011)

Yttrium said:


> Lots sell cakes/sandwiches/wraps etc as well. Also there are 2 McDonalds, a Burger King, 2 Subways and a KFC in Guildford so there are plenty of places to fill your fast food needs.


 
He means carbon atoms with hydroxyl attached to them.


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 8, 2011)

wontolla said:


> He means carbon atoms with hydroxyl attached to them.


 
I understood it the moment I posted it.  I'm slow today.


----------



## flan (Jun 8, 2011)

wontolla said:


> He means carbon atoms with hydroxyl attached to them.


 
Either I'm wrong or your wrong, but I didn't think he meant that either.

I was thinking more like 21 carbon atoms, 30 hydrogen atoms and 2 oxygen atoms.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 8, 2011)

flan said:


> Either I'm wrong or your wrong, but I didn't think he meant that either.
> 
> I was thinking more like 21 carbon atoms, 30 hydrogen atoms and 2 oxygen atoms.


 
I lol'd

He means C2H5OH.


----------



## flan (Jun 8, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I lol'd
> 
> He means C2H5OH.


 
I guessed thats what he meant, I just think it isn't that.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 8, 2011)

I unfortuanty will not be able to stay in Guildford for any of the after competition arrangements, Sorry guys!


----------



## r_517 (Jun 10, 2011)

arrrrrgh i made a stupid mistake. i was thinking of taking the earliest plane on saturday morning could save me a night's accommodation, but now i realised there aren't any buses from the place i live to the airport in the early morning. have to take a taxi which would cost me 80 eur, or stay one night in the airport hotel


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 10, 2011)

EDIT: there is a train levaing gatwick for guildford at 9:03 for £10 (11 EUR) which would arrive at 9:42, giving you time to get to the venue just as FMC finishes (if that is what's first).


----------



## r_517 (Jun 10, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> EDIT: there is a train levaing gatwick for guildford at 9:03 for £10 (11 EUR) which would arrive at 9:42, giving you time to get to the venue just as FMC finishes (if that is what's first).


 
thx just checked the national rail's website. too bad the previous train before 9:03 is 8:08


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 10, 2011)

I request that somebody (Joey) organises a vodka melon for Saturday evening and that you hold a 1 minute silence to think about my face as I'm sure you are all GUTTED that I won't be in attendance.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 10, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> I request that somebody (Joey) organises a vodka melon for Saturday evening and that you hold a 1 minute silence to think about my face as I'm sure you are all GUTTED that I won't be in attendance.


 
GUTTED


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 10, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> I request that somebody (Joey) organises a vodka melon for Saturday evening and that you hold a 1 minute silence to think about my face as I'm sure you are all GUTTED that I won't be in attendance.


After all, this is the first UK competition in history without you there (remember I count the beginning of time as UKO '09). Just make sure you win USNats for us. Thanks


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 10, 2011)

I thought that was true, but didn't want to say it unless I was wrong.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 13, 2011)

Is registration still open for this now?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 14, 2011)

Me and Rowan are looking for 1-2 people to share a room with us. I texted Joey but he didn't reply


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 14, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Me and Rowan are looking for 1-2 people to share a room with us. I texted Joey but he didn't reply


 
Me and Joey might be down for that, how much will it be?


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 15, 2011)

it sucks living in newcastle its 300 miles away from guildford


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 15, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> it sucks living in newcastle its 300 miles away from guildford


 
Man up, i'm coming from glasgow xD


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 15, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Man up, i'm coming from glasgow xD


 I goto Glasgow a few times a year. That's some journey you've got :L


----------



## Escher (Jun 16, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> I goto Glasgow a few times a year. That's some journey you've got :L


 
Meh, over 4 months I spent over 5k miles on a megabus or train going back and forth to Aberdeen whilst I was at Uni there, 400-odd miles each way, almost the same as glasgow-guildford


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 16, 2011)

Escher said:


> Meh, over 4 months I spent over 5k miles on a megabus or train going back and forth to Aberdeen whilst I was at Uni there, 400-odd miles each way, almost the same as glasgow-guildford


 
hah thats mad. The actual journey to guildford wouldn't be that bad its the price of the train tickets. i just don't have the money at the minute.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 16, 2011)

Any ideas on the schedule yet?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 16, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Any ideas on the schedule yet?


We have many ideas about it, but the schedule won't be released quite yet. Registration will probably close in a few days and then we can look at the schedule again because we'll know how many people are doing each event. Hopefully sometime in the next couple of weeks it will be done.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 17, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> its the price of the train tickets. i just don't have the money at the minute.


 
Gave you tried, mega bus or national express? I got to Manchester and back from London for £10. 
Even if you could get only to London (which is more than likely to be cheapest) the return train fare from London to guildford should be quite reasonable.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just to say, anyone who is coming must register in the next few days, or else you will miss out. We are closing it very very soon


----------



## Selkie (Jun 17, 2011)

Anyone travelling up from Devon/South West; I may have 2-3 spaces in the car, will be able to confirm within a week (All dependent on not having to visit inlaws on our way back which I consider the equivalent of a LL skip  ). My wife will be attending to generally point and laugh, we will be travelling up, leaving Torbay approximately 5am on the Saturday and travelling back after the end on the Sunday. If anyone is short on travel arrangements let me know. As I said its not 100% as yet but we'd be happy to help if others are having difficulties.

I promise not to kill you with my sensible driving style. Though my good ladies back seat driving is questionable


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 17, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Gave you tried, mega bus or national express? I got to Manchester and back from London for £10.
> Even if you could get only to London (which is more than likely to be cheapest) the return train fare from London to guildford should be quite reasonable.



I wish I could go to this competition.

Off topic: you have 2^10 posts.


----------



## clincr (Jun 18, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Just to say, anyone who is coming must register in the next few days, or else you will miss out. We are closing it very very soon


 
erk I'll do it on sunday, is that too late?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys, will you be using this for the competition:
http://live.cubing.net/


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 20, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Hey guys, will you be using this for the competition:
> http://live.cubing.net/


I'll double check, but I don't think the venue has an internet connection. So no I'm afraid not.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 22, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I'll double check, but I don't think the venue has an internet connection. So no I'm afraid not.


 
Dongle?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 26, 2011)

Registration is now closed! We've hit 40 competitors now.


----------



## wontolla (Jun 26, 2011)

According to the competitor's list, the person #38 is not competing in any category!


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 26, 2011)

Will there be prizes?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 26, 2011)

wontolla said:


> According to the competitor's list, the person #38 is not competing in any category!


If that's Edouard you're talking about, it's because he doesn't know what day(s) he can come and the schedule isn't out yet...


cubersmith said:


> Will there be prizes?


Maybe. Most of the entry fee goes to the venue hire but we'll see what we can do ofc.


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 26, 2011)

When will we see the schedule?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 27, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> When will we see the schedule?


When it's ready. No set date but maybe within the week...

Also, you should probably all stop practising 6 and 7 as they are looking likely to be cut so that we can have finals of basically everything else. They just take ages and with the number of people we have it would take 2 groups as well


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 27, 2011)

Good stuff


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 27, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Also, you should probably all stop practising 6 and 7 as they are looking likely to be cut so that we can have finals of basically everything else. They just take ages and with the number of people we have it would take 2 groups as well


 
No 6 and 7 is a great idea. No one likes scrambling or judging. I don't particularly enjoy solving myself, either.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 27, 2011)

This always happens to me. I start practicing 6x6 and 7x7 again so I don't officially suck, then they get cut. I should really just stop practicing them, and focus on other things I suck at.
Speaking of things I suck at, I'm assuming that 4BLD is now definitely happening? It looks that way from the events page.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 27, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> This always happens to me. I start practicing 6x6 and 7x7 again so I don't officially suck, then they get cut. I should really just stop practicing them, and focus on other things I suck at.
> Speaking of things I suck at, I'm assuming that 4BLD is now definitely happening? It looks that way from the events page.


I know there will be a few disappointed people, but 2-3 hours out of the schedule for it seems like a waste of time that could be spent doing many finals. 4bld is happening. It will be a case of find a judge at some point(s) during the weekend and do your attempt(s). That does mean that it might be noisy, but at least you don't have to do like 3 attempts in half an hour or something stupid like that.

EDIT: Also, damn I have to change my sig thanks to Rob getting 2.18. Now I'm 5th


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 27, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I know there will be a few disappointed people, but 2-3 hours out of the schedule for it seems like a waste of time that could be spent doing many finals. 4bld is happening. It will be a case of find a judge at some point(s) during the weekend and do your attempt(s). That does mean that it might be noisy, but at least you don't have to do like 3 attempts in half an hour or something stupid like that.


Don't worry, I wasn't complaining. It's completely reasonable, and I should focus on other stuff anyway. Thanks for the info for 4BLD, during uni semesters I was used to cubing on a train, so noise shouldn't be much of an issue for me.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 27, 2011)

where did you learn 3 BLD?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 27, 2011)

Any UK cubers have any spare Maru lube?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 27, 2011)

So there wouldn't be time for 6x6/7x7 even if you did (Best of 2 -> Mo3) combined round with like 5 people progressing to Mo3?

What about just one of them?

(Sorry if I sound whiny, I would like to do at least one of them  )


----------



## Selkie (Jun 27, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Any UK cubers have any spare Maru lube?


 
Aye I think I have a couple of spare unopened maru lubes. I will check when I get home from work but I certainly ahve at least one spare.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 27, 2011)

ammigad can I buy a bottle too?


----------



## Selkie (Jun 27, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> ammigad can I buy a bottle too?



If I have two consider them reserved. You both want them posted or should I just bring them to the comp?

EDIT: Just texted my wife to check for me.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 27, 2011)

Just bring em to the comp. How much do you want for them?


----------



## Selkie (Jun 27, 2011)

Yup, I have two unopened packaged bottles.

Sure I'll bring them with me as I plan to arrive first thing Saturday before 1st event.

How much? .. Just whatever they cost me from Lightake tbh.

EDIT: Hmm, Lightake do not appear to stock them on their own anymore, unless that aren't categorisaed as 'XWH' which is the code they use for Maru. £1.50 a bottle should cover the exchange rate etc, seem reasonable?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool, thanks for that. Just come find me, I should be easy enough to spot.


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll give you one for free :3


----------



## Selkie (Jun 27, 2011)

For info I also appears to have gone slightly over the top on cubesmith stickers and will have about 20 sets with me. Both normal and smaller 3x3 sizes, both in standard colours and half bright. If anyone wants a set you can have them at cost.

Think that will still leave me with about 30 odd sets for me, damn cubing OCD ... :fp


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 27, 2011)

How much for a standard size standard colour set?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 27, 2011)

Mind sending me the Maru lube? I can PM my address and pay you at the comp


----------



## Selkie (Jun 27, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> How much for a standard size standard colour set?



Same price as Cubesmith are charging mate, I'm not looking to make any profit.

EDIT: Looks like about £1.25 for half bright set, 80p for standard.



MTGjumper said:


> Mind sending me the Maru lube? I can PM my address and pay you at the comp



Not a problem


----------



## r_517 (Jun 27, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I'll double check, but I don't think the venue has an internet connection. So no I'm afraid not.


 
use mine if u wish i'll carry a mobile wifi with me for sure

ps: i'll pay the registration fee on venue something wrong with my bank card so now i'm avoiding using paypal stuff


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 27, 2011)

I would like a 3x3 set of cubesmith stickers please?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 27, 2011)

Selkie; I'll buy lots of halfbrights off you too. Need to resticker my OH cube with them.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 27, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Selkie; I'll buy lots of halfbrights off you too. Need to resticker my OH cube with them.


 
Sure no problem at all. Those prices are for a full sticker set of 55 stickers, 6x9 + cs logo. I'll make sure I reserve some for you. If you prefer the lighter blue rather than darker with half bright I have lots of them too. Half bright with bright blue is the same as full bright with red instead of pink I believe. Either way you can select whatever you want from what I have for your set(s)

Looks like I am going to have a very valid reason for another bumper CubeSmith sticker order in August, yipee! 



cubersmith said:


> I would like a 3x3 set of cubesmith stickers please?



No problem at all. Come and find me .Shouldn't be difficult - Just look for a middle aged man feverishly practicing 3x3, I will be accompanied by a woman who will be looking at me with a look of affectionate ridicule


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, maybe. I'll have a look when I see them at the comp.

Thanks for this! It's much easier than making another online order.


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 27, 2011)

sorry, could you make that 2 bright sets? and cubesmith logo please. Sorry, also, how much would it cost?


----------



## Selkie (Jun 27, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> sorry, could you make that 2 bright sets? and cubesmith logo please. Sorry, also, how much would it cost?



2 bright sets will be £2.50, those 2 sets will include 2 white logo stickers - I have just used an exchange rate calculator on what I paid for them, ignoring the postage I paid. As I said I'm not wanting any profit, happy to help out. especially as it is not cost effective people order a set at a time from Cubesmith with international delivery.

I will make a note of those sets 'reserved' and other sets will be available on a first come first served basis at the comp.

I may have some other sets spare as I am contemplating another order pre comp now. This would include 2x, 4x, 5x, 6x, 7x but will let you know if I do.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 27, 2011)

I would like to "reserve" a single set of standard stickers please. 

Name is Chris Wall


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay put my name, Euan Smith on them


----------



## Selkie (Jun 27, 2011)

Duly reserved. Just realised it may be somewhat problematic looking for someone at the comp named Selkie. Look for Chris Wright


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 27, 2011)

Not been to a UK comp before?


----------



## Selkie (Jun 27, 2011)

Nope, only started cubing in January. Well thats a lie! I started cubing with the insanity that was 1981. Reemebered the beginner method learnt back then from colletive knowledge that was LBL and about a 5-25 look last layer! My wife made the huge mistake and bought me a cube Xmas 2010 for nostalgic purposes. Found the forums in Jan and the rest is well, history.

So aye, first comp for me. Looking forward to it very much.


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 27, 2011)

T'is my first comp too xD


----------



## wontolla (Jun 27, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> T'is my first comp too xD


 
Mine as well. I just want to officialy suck!


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 27, 2011)

wontolla said:


> Mine as well. I just want to officialy suck!


 
Whats your averages?


----------



## wontolla (Jun 27, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Whats your averages?


 
I guess it's time for me to go public. I will put them in my signature.

They are not far from yours actually. If I don't get nervous I'll give you battle!


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 27, 2011)

wontolla said:


> I guess it's time for me to go public. I will put them in my signature.
> 
> They are not far from yours actually. If I don't get nervous I'll give you battle!



i remember thinking i would be nervous but i wasn't and i shaved 5 seconds of my average which was very stange.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 27, 2011)

you'll probably be nervous for your first solve but after that you'll be ok


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 27, 2011)

wontolla said:


> I guess it's time for me to go public. I will put them in my signature.
> 
> They are not far from yours actually. If I don't get nervous I'll give you battle!


 
Sure, just come and find me, whats your name?


----------



## r_517 (Jun 27, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> you'll probably be nervous for your first solve but after that you'll be ok


 
a pity that we can't c u there;-(


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 27, 2011)

i know but mams havin a baby tomorow never fear i will be there sometme this year

P.S. thinking about doing a meet u in ireland somewhere because now there are a few cubers


----------



## r_517 (Jun 27, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> i know but mams havin a baby tomorow never fear i will be there sometme this year
> 
> P.S. thinking about doing a meet u in ireland somewhere because now there are a few cubers


 
Congrats!
yeah a meet will be great


----------



## MillieEverett5 (Jun 28, 2011)

YAY!! i should be going! and it will be my first competition!!!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 29, 2011)

A provisional schedule is now up:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...avJ61Ky1CxxbA&hl=en_US&authkey=CJ_aiZQO#gid=2

Also if you have any guests coming, please warn them that it might get a bit overcrowded. Luckily the venue is in the town centre, so they can shop/look around if they get bored 

EDIT: Please remember to judge and scramble for others in order to keep up with the schedule!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome, two rounds of sq1 

Also, I need to pay still. I'll do that now.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Simon.


UPDATE:

6x6, 7x7, 4bld and 5bld can be done at any point during the 2 days. Just find a judge and ask one of us for the scrambles.

Here's the link again: https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...avJ61Ky1CxxbA&hl=en_US&authkey=CJ_aiZQO#gid=2


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 29, 2011)

EXPLETIVE!!!!!!

I CANT COMPETE IN 4x4 !!!!!!!

EDIT: Its the big 100th


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 29, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> EXPLETIVE!!!!!!
> 
> I CANT COMPETE IN 4x4 !!!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: Its the big 100th


If it's because you're slower than 5:00, then you should just practice it a bit more. Sub-5 shouldn't be difficult really.


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 29, 2011)

NO LOL


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 29, 2011)

It says average limit 1:30 and my average is like 2:00


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 29, 2011)

you can probably get to do two solves or something though


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 29, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> you can probably get to do two solves or something though


 
mmm ...


----------



## MillieEverett5 (Jun 29, 2011)

Cool, im only competing in 3x3, so im only needed on sunday... but i might come along on saturday to be there


----------



## wontolla (Jun 29, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> It says average limit 1:30 and my average is like 2:00


 
It seems odd that the Avg limit for 4x4 is 1:30 while the one for 2x2 is 1:00.

I hope those 2x2 rounds are quick enough so the 4x4 sup-1:30 people can borrow some time from them.


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 29, 2011)

Can you PLEASE change the 4x4 limit?


----------



## MillieEverett5 (Jun 29, 2011)

cubersmith.. i cant reply to your message because you need to delete some cos your exceeded the limit!


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 29, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Can you PLEASE change the 4x4 limit?


 
Yes please!


----------



## r_517 (Jun 29, 2011)

i suggest we remove the limits for the Magics. coz nobody really needs 1 min to solve the Magic, but if one gets stuck then it has to be solved anyway... 

(i still remember my 2:22.xx DNF solve for my master magic)

btw: thx again for the time change for the clock


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 30, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Can you PLEASE change the 4x4 limit?


We'll have a think about it. There may be 3 groups though which could make that difficult, but we'll bear it in mind. Just to clarify, everyone can do 2 solves (providing they are sub-5).



r_517 said:


> i suggest we remove the limits for the Magics. coz nobody really needs 1 min to solve the Magic, but if one gets stuck then it has to be solved anyway...
> 
> (i still remember my 2:22.xx DNF solve for my master magic)
> 
> btw: thx again for the time change for the clock


The limit is there to encourage people who break their magic beyond the point of a quick repair to stop the timer and take the DNF. This way we ensure that people don't sit there restringing and taking up timers. If you do break your magic it would be a better idea to just borrow off someone else. Noone considers sup-1:00 even worth having so why not have the limit?


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 30, 2011)

MillieEverett5 said:


> cubersmith.. i cant reply to your message because you need to delete some cos your exceeded the limit!


 
Send us it again


----------



## Selkie (Jul 8, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Mind sending me the Maru lube? I can PM my address and pay you at the comp



Was delayed sending it out with a lack of jiffy bag and a busy week at work. Will be sent Saturday latest. Tried to pm you but your mailbox is full. Apologies for the delay.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 8, 2011)

200th post. I am sad


----------



## clincr (Jul 8, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> 200th post. I am sad


 
I am also sad because registration closed and I haven't registered yet. NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## David1994 (Jul 8, 2011)

clincr said:


> I am also sad because registration closed and I haven't registered yet. NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


 I know I am Irish and should not be butting in on this thread but you would do really good in a comp man!!!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 8, 2011)

David1994 said:


> I know I am Irish and should not be butting in on this thread but you would do really good in a comp man!!!


 
Ummm, you can post here if you want to.


----------



## David1994 (Jul 8, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Ummm, you can post here if you want to.


 
Yeah I know its just I am not attending


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 8, 2011)

They might still let you register if you ask, not sure :/ ...


----------



## clincr (Jul 9, 2011)

I thought registration was closing 2 weeks before or when 50 competitors are registered, but there are only 44 on the list...


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 9, 2011)

clincr said:


> I thought registration was closing 2 weeks before or when 50 competitors are registered, but there are only 44 on the list...


It was 50 competitors and guests I'm afraid. There are 67 registered if you include guests, so we're well past what we said. Unfortunately the venue isn't huge so there's not much we can do about it.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 13, 2011)

anyone know when the next competition after this will be ?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 13, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> anyone know when the next competition after this will be ?


Probably UK Open in November. Afaik the most likely location is Bristol.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 15, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Mind sending me the Maru lube? I can PM my address and pay you at the comp


 
<hijack>
Your mailbox is full! Did you receive the Maru lube ok mate?
</hijack>


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 17, 2011)

Have we had the mandatory goals sub section in this thread yet?

2x2 -............._ sub6 single_............._sub8_avg
3x3 -............. sub_16.91_........sub_19_
4x4 -............. sub_1.10.03_ ....sub_1.15_
5x5 -............. sub_2.05.86_.....sub_2.15_
6x6 -............. sub_3.30_ .........sub_3.50_
7x7 -............. sub_5.40_..........sub_6.00_
OH -.............. sub_40_.............sub_48.27_
megaminx -.... sub_2.09.50_.....sub_ 2.20_
magic -.......... sub_1.40_ .........sub_1.60_
master magic - sub_2.5_ ..........sub_3 _
clock -........... sub_12.69_.........sub_16.11 _
FMC -.............sub_50_


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 17, 2011)

4BLD - sub6
5BLD - solve
Multi - ER. Thanks Tim for making it more difficult!
Clock - WR obviously, not that it will ever happen (need to borrow a decent clock from someone though)
2x2 - sub-1 single


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 17, 2011)

Selkie: yes, thanks  Much appreciated.

Anyone got a x-cube 4x4 centre by any chance?


----------



## Escher (Jul 17, 2011)

2x2 - sub 3.35 
3x3 - sub 11.01 (if I don't break it this competition I might just harakiri during the awards ceremony) 
4x4 - sub 50 would be nice...
5x5 - sub 1:40 
OH - sub 20 avg, I can do better but I know I won't.
BLD - a success, I haven't been practicing it at all really.
Pyra - Lol
Clock - Lolol
SQ-1 - An average.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 17, 2011)

2x2x2 - subNR avg
3x3x3 - sub10 single, sub12 avg
4x4x4 - sub50 avg
OH - sub20 single, sub21 avg


----------



## Selkie (Jul 17, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Selkie: yes, thanks  Much appreciated.
> 
> Anyone got a x-cube 4x4 centre by any chance?


 
You're welcome, happy to oblige. Lightake do not seem to stock Maru lube anymore on its own but I have ordered a few from iCubemart which should be with me prior to GSO.

Sorry no luck on the X-Cube, never owned one. Tried various 4x4's and was considering buying one when I got my MF8/Dayan then did not bother, sorry 

On Topic:-

Single/Average

2x2: Sub 6 / Sub 10
3x3: Sub 19 / Sub 22
4x4: Sub 1:50 / -
5x5: Sub 3:45 / -
OH: Sub 45 / Sub 50

not sure on others


----------



## Escher (Jul 17, 2011)

If I could ask for two last-minute things:

Does anybody have a) a Black Lan-Lan 2x2 they'd like to sell me? And b) a spare inner 2x2 corner for a Dayan 4x4?

I don't really need the corner piece but I really, really need a 2x2 

My last one had a little accident...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 17, 2011)

single/avg

2x2: sub 3/sub 4
3x3: sub 10/sub 11
4x4: sub 45/sub 53
5x5: sub 95/sub 100
sq1: sub 10/sub 13

Some of these are more realistic than others...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 17, 2011)

2x2: sub-3,sub-5
3x3: sub14,sub15
4x4: dont really care
5x5: sub2,sub2.10
6x6: better that last comp
7x7: enough to qualify
Mega: W/e
Pyra: sub13 average
Clock: sub20 average
BLD: success
OH: Sub 40 average


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 17, 2011)

2x2: Sub7
3x3: Sub20
4x4: Qualifying ;>
5x5: Qual
6x6: Qual
7x7: Qual
3BLD: Success
4BLD: Success o_o


----------



## r_517 (Jul 17, 2011)

2x2: lol
3x3: sub20/sub20
4x4: sub90/whatever
OH: sub30/sub40
Clock: WR/WR except i also need a better clock


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll do this for fun methinks.

SIngle/avg

2x2: sub-8/sub-8
3x3: sub-19/sub-20
4x4: sub-80/sub-90
5x5: sub-3/sub-3
6x6 & 7x7: qualify for average 
OH: sub-50/sub-50
MMinx: sub-1:55/sub-2:00

Rest I don't really mind about


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 17, 2011)

single/avg

2x2 -------- Sub 6/Sub 7
3x3 -------- Sub 20/Sub 23
4x4 -------- Sub 1:40/ Sub 1:50
5x5 -------- Dont Care
Pyra ------- Sub 11/Sub 15
OH ------- Sub 45/Sub 50
Magic ------ Sub 1.75/Sub 1.80

I could totally mess up though, no idea.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 17, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> 2x2.........
> OH: Sub 40 average
> Master magic - sub Ludlow


 
fixed


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll join in.

3x3: sub-13/sub-16
4x4: sub-60/sub-65
6x6 and 7x7: don't screw up
mega: sub-1:50/sub-2
3BLD: sub-2
4BLD: success
multi: 2nd in UK (if only I didn't have Daniel to compete with )


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 17, 2011)

Escher said:


> Does anybody have a) a Black Lan-Lan 2x2 they'd like to sell me?


I have a completely new one. £3 and it's yours. Alternatively a drink on Saturday night 



r_517 said:


> Clock: WR/WR except i also need a better clock


I bet mines worse. I tried one solve a couple of days ago and got 12 :/



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> multi: 2nd in UK (if only I didn't have Daniel to compete with )


Sorry about that. How many are you trying?


----------



## Escher (Jul 17, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I have a completely new one. £3 and it's yours. Alternatively a drink on Saturday night


 
Oooh, yes please. I'll buy you 2 or 3 if you send it to me 

Alternatively I can paypal it you :3

Dsheppz <3


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 17, 2011)

Escher said:


> Oooh, yes please. I'll buy you 2 or 3 if you send it to me
> 
> Alternatively I can paypal it you :3
> 
> Dsheppz <3


Unfortunately only got 1. Still want it sent?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 18, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Sorry about that. How many are you trying?


 
Not sure yet, probably 6. My accuracy is still dodgy since I only started multi a few months ago, and switched to images + 3-cycles 1 1/2 months ago. It's alright, I won't hold a grudge against you for being awesome.


----------



## Escher (Jul 18, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Unfortunately only got 1. Still want it sent?


 
Yes absolutely, I meant multiples of drinks, not 2x2s 

I'll send you my address in PM...


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

Goals: 
2x2: Sub pb single/avg
3x3: Sub 15/Sub 17
4x4: Sub 1:30/Sub PB
5x5: Qual
6x6: Qual
7x7: Qual
Magic: Sub NR Single/avg
Master magic: Sub PB
Sq 1: Sub 25/sub 30
Pyra: Sub 8/sub 12
Mega: Sub 2:30/sub 3
OH: Sub 35/sub 40
Feet: Meh.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 19, 2011)

Has anyone got a magic I could use. Mine broke


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 19, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Has anyone got a magic I could use. Mine broke


 
you can use mine if you like. Little Frank will need to use it, and I'm sure my brother will need one, but you're more than welcome.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 19, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> you can use mine if you like. Little Frank will need to use it, and I'm sure my brother will need one, but you're more than welcome.


 
Thanks very much, considering we've never met  Feel free to drop me a PM


----------



## Shortey (Jul 23, 2011)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Sorry to say this, but would it be possible for me not to do Magic? D:


 
Yes.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 23, 2011)

NO YOU MUST COMPETE IN MAGIC


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 24, 2011)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Haha, I was just saying, incase it would cause any problems.


 
Do you like magic?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jul 24, 2011)

James, do you still have the foot cube which you used for Team BLD at UK Open?


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 25, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


> James, do you still have the foot cube which you used for Team BLD at UK Open?


 
I think that was Leon's?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jul 25, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> I think that was Leon's?


Oh, ok then.


----------



## flan (Jul 26, 2011)

Really sorry for the last(ish) minute cancel. A couple of things came up including being wayy too poor.  Will try to be at UK open for sure. Hope it isnt a huge hassle in any way.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2011)

flan said:


> Really sorry for the last(ish) minute cancel. A couple of things came up including being wayy too poor.  Will try to be at UK open for sure. Hope it isnt a huge hassle in any way.


 
***. might as well just call the whole thing off now


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 26, 2011)

For what it's worth, I will be looking to borrow a good 4x4 and potentially a good sq1, depending on how breaking in this one goes (600 solves in two days...)


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 27, 2011)

I would like to borrow someone's Dayan MF8 4x4 if I happen to be in the same group as Dan since mine isn't arriving for another 10 days.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 27, 2011)

Time to start thinking about what to do when I arrive. I'll be in Guildford for 17:35 Friday and need to kill a few hours, is anyone planning to meet up anywhere? Also, who else is staying at the Travelodge?

I'm now looking to also trade a black LunHui for a black LingYun (also looking for black ZhanChi). I have lots of nails which work well as cheap GuHong torpedoes, which I will be selling cheap (maybe 40p for 12). They fit well, I haven't glued mine in yet (I will eventually) and so far only one has fallen out and has stayed in place since then. They will probably work on other Dayans too, but I haven't checked.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 27, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Time to start thinking about what to do when I arrive. I'll be in Guildford for 17:35 Friday and need to kill a few hours, is anyone planning to meet up anywhere? Also, who else is staying at the Travelodge?
> 
> I'm now looking to also trade a black LunHui for a black LingYun (also looking for black ZhanChi). I have lots of nails which work well as cheap GuHong torpedoes, which I will be selling cheap (maybe 40p for 12). They fit well, I haven't glued mine in yet (I will eventually) and so far only one has fallen out and has stayed in place since then. They will probably work on other Dayans too, but I haven't checked.


 
Oh look your Scottish. I am staying at the travel lodge.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 27, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Oh look your Scottish. I am staying at the travel lodge.


 
Same here, but I'm arriving quite late. (Not scottish, staying at the travel lodge  )


----------



## r_517 (Jul 27, 2011)

need to get up before 4am on saturday, and have to take a taxi to get to the airport. after arriving i'll have to wait for 1 hour for the train. will never book saturday morning's flight again

btw daniel will there be any socket in the venue?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 27, 2011)

r_517 said:


> btw daniel will there be any socket in the venue?


There are a few sockets around, although they might be in slightly awkward places given our arrangement of the room.


----------



## r_517 (Jul 27, 2011)

thx just need one to charge my mobile wifi so that we can use internet whole day


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 27, 2011)

r_517 said:


> thx just need one to charge my mobile wifi so that we can use internet whole day


 
Oooh, are live results a possibility?


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 27, 2011)

r_517 said:


> thx just need one to charge my mobile wifi so that we can use internet whole day


 
Yey, will you share the password?


----------



## r_517 (Jul 27, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Oooh, are live results a possibility?


yup that's what i'm trying to say



cubersmith said:


> Yey, will you share the password?


sorry but the modem only allows at most 5 people to access the internet together


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 27, 2011)

Great news guys. We're going to have live results 
Here: http://live.cubing.net/GuildfordSummerOpen2011/#0


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Does anyone have a 6x6 which I could borrow? Pins all fell out of mine


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 29, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


> Does anyone have a 6x6 which I could borrow? Pins all fell out of mine


Mines not amazing but you can borrow. Unmodded white.


----------



## Escher (Jul 29, 2011)

Just double-checked the schedule - Sunday 3x3 first thing good results does not make!

At least from the Nats 2010 example where a bunch of people like me and Dan Cohen epicfailed... >_>


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 29, 2011)

Escher said:


> Just double-checked the schedule - Sunday 3x3 first thing good results does not make!
> 
> At least from the Nats 2010 example where a bunch of people like me and Dan Cohen epicfailed... >_>


Do feet to warm up


----------



## Escher (Jul 29, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Do feet to warm up


 
I might just get a good nights sleep for once in my life


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah, I remember how well OH went at the last comp


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 29, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Yeah, I remember how well OH went at the last comp


 
I remember too 

Wish I could join


----------



## Selkie (Jul 29, 2011)

Escher said:


> Just double-checked the schedule - Sunday 3x3 first thing good results does not make!


 
Probably the only silver lining to the fact I cannot make Saturday and will be driving up early Sunday morning. I have done averages with bad hangovers at home and they are not a pretty sight, just inserting 4 pairs with a hangover and my ancient hands is as clumsy and painstaking as getting 4 elephants in a mini!!


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 29, 2011)

Arrived in Guildford. What a delightful place!


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 29, 2011)

wish i could be there. if it were in a few weeks time then i probably would be there. good luck to everyone


----------



## Selkie (Jul 29, 2011)

Anyone have a lubed cubetwist clock with them for the comp? Happy to use my ancient Rubik brand but would like to try one before I order as I am reluctant to break open a 20+ year old xmas pressie to lube


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 30, 2011)

Live results are here if you didn't realise: http://live.cubing.net/GuildfordSummerOpen2011/index.php#0
Highlight of the morning is *Simon Crawford 12.88 Sq-1 avg*. ER and 2nd in the world


----------



## izovire (Jul 30, 2011)

Too bad Joey's package is taking so long to arrive... there are 3 Zhanchi's for prize winnings in it.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jul 30, 2011)

Dan Sheppard 4bld WR-​ 3:26.11


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 30, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


> Dan Sheppard 4bld WR-​ 3:26.11


 
:O:O:O congratz DAN


----------



## JackJ (Jul 30, 2011)

What! Awesome Dan! Congrats!


----------



## aronpm (Jul 30, 2011)

Congrats Daniel!


----------



## flan (Jul 30, 2011)

woah gratz


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 30, 2011)

go dan


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 30, 2011)

yaaaaay! Daniel 4x4 BLD WR! 3:26.11!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 30, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Highlight of the morning is *Simon Crawford 12.88 Sq-1 avg*. ER and 2nd in the world


Congrats Simon


----------



## clincr (Jul 30, 2011)

gratties


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 30, 2011)

Well done, daniel. I was judging right next to you and everybody started shouting


----------



## Selkie (Jul 30, 2011)

Heh huge grats Dan, and a lovely average for Simon too. Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jul 30, 2011)

My Magic NR average.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 30, 2011)

multibld results are messed up.


```
Position	Name	Country	# tried	# solved	seconds	WR	score
6	Matthew Sheerin	United Kingdom	7	7	2580		920258000
```


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2011)

Congratulations, Daniel!


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats everyone on the results so far! Has been amazing to watch so many records go down.


----------



## Faz (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats Daniel and Simon!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Clock single and average WR. Sam Zhixiao Wang*. 11.30, 6.78, 8.15, 5.88, 7.05 = 7.33
Single scramble was really nice ofc.


----------



## izovire (Jul 31, 2011)

This is turning out to be a pretty significant competition


----------



## irontwig (Jul 31, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> *Clock single and average WR. Sam Zhixiao Wang*. 11.30, 6.78, 8.15, 5.88, 7.05 = 7.33
> Single scramble was really nice ofc.


 
wat.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 31, 2011)

Joey sub-12 avg omgomgomg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 11.76 so pro
I expect 9.15UKNR in the finals O:


----------



## flan (Jul 31, 2011)

I predict 7.08 single or at least close.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jul 31, 2011)

Just got home. Thanks Dan and Rob for organising such a great comp, and to everyone else for the laughs!
Ok, let's get on with it.
DYK:
I only got 1 3x3 pop at this comp?
It cost me a place in the final?
I broke 9 competition PB's at this comp?
And got 4 new ones?
James is still joint top of the UK for master magic?
I beat Joey in the Square-1 final?
Thom was attacked with a soft toy? 
I reclaimed my magic NR average?
Had I bothered to check what my worst possible average would be after the 4th solve, I may well have broken the single as well?
Dan is even more awesome at BLD than I realised?
Matthew is also awesome at BLD?
Were it not for a +2, Breandan would have got a 9.45 avg in the final?
0.31 seconds separated 3rd to 6th in the Megaminx first round? 
I only just failed to make the next round in 3 events?
In 3x3 it was by 0.07 seconds?
"Oh no..."


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 31, 2011)

All results are now online here


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 31, 2011)

Great competition, congratulations everyone on the WRs, ERs and many NRs we had!

Thanks Rob and Daniel for organising, Sam (?) for bringing the modem so we could have live results and thanks everyone who was watching who kept pretty much dead silent during 3BLD.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 31, 2011)

Just got back home. Was great to compete, see some great results and most importantly meet some members of the community finally. Looking forward to the next one.

Special thanks to Daniel and Robert for organising a great comp :tu


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 31, 2011)

Well done to Daniel and Rob for organising a great comp. Was great to see 3 WR's 1 ER and 2 NR's. My first comp was good  Hope to be at UK Open 2011, if it happens


----------



## r_517 (Aug 1, 2011)

I will never ever book any flight in the early morning again... Not only did it make me feel so sleepy over the two days, but I missed the meetup (did you guys drink btw?) on Saturday evening as well

My best regards to Dan and Rob who held the competition and made it run so smoothly, and congratulations for so many records

(Btw someone told me that his son videoed my solve? Thanks for not telling me you were videoing I always screw up in front of cameras..)

DYK:
- There are two train stations in Guildford. I totally lost my way and had to take a taxi to the venue
- I broke 9 PB's. Couldn't be better
- After so many competitions, I finally get a Magic average with only 1 screwed-up
- Breandan's T-shirt won
- Toey Gouly
- Sorry for leaving early and grapping the Internet away
- It took me 8.5 hours from the venue to my home
- I wanted to smash my Clock after the first solve of the second round
- I didn't realise I broke the Clock average WR after my last solve. I thought it was very close to the WR but missed it, until Daniel checked the (former) WR is 7.53, instead of 7.25
- My 5.88 solve had 2 lockups...
- I broke two fingers on my last solve of the Clock
- Chris's Clock's conditions made every scrambler mad. I was surprised that Chris could get such good results with a Clock like that... I couldn't even get sub60 with that one...
- Thanks to Sean, I finally learned a new alg for 3x3 after 15 months. The previous one was taught by Joey in Brsitol Open last year... 
- Mandolay Hotel sucks. I had never seen such a small room (even much smaller than some hostels'), no air-conditioner, full of dust in some corners, but asking for 76 pounds a night!
- I wanted to have a solve with my Microbic, but got too excited after breaking WRs so totally forgot about that
- I was judging someone at the other side of the venue when Daniel broke his WR. Even the competitor I was judging paused his solve and went to see Daniel's results

Hope everyone had fun Can't wait for the next comp!


----------



## Laura O (Aug 1, 2011)

r_517 said:


> - I didn't realise I broke the Clock average WR after my last solve. I thought it was very close to the WR but missed it, until Daniel checked the (former) WR is 7.53, instead of 7.25
> - My 5.88 solve had 2 lockups...


 
Congratulations on your WRs.
It will be hard for me to beat that in 2 weeks.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 1, 2011)

larf said:


> Congratulations on your WRs.
> It will be hard for me to beat that in 2 weeks.


 Good luck on you (well maybe let it last a bit longer? jk)

I just found this vid on youtube. Thank hugarlandel for taking the vid


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats Sam


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 1, 2011)

4th scramble of the clock final (WR single)
(-2,0)(-5,0)(-1,-5)(-5,-3)(-2)(-3)(2)(5)(0)(0)dUdd


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 1, 2011)

great job man. when do you think youll get the average wr


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 1, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> *Clock single and average WR. Sam Zhixiao Wang*. 11.30, 6.78, 8.15, 5.88, 7.05 = 7.33
> Single scramble was really nice ofc.





chicken9290 said:


> great job man. when do you think youll get the average wr


...


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 1, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> great job man. when do you think youll get the average wr


 
Average was broken


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 1, 2011)

Thread hijack here - can anyone tell me if this is the godly 5x5 Thom and Simon had?

http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=325


----------



## Selkie (Aug 1, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Thread hijack here - can anyone tell me if this is the godly 5x5 Thom and Simon had?
> 
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=325


 
Thats certainly the one Thom had, not sure I saw Simon's. SS 5x5 + Maru out the box is lovely  I've sent you a PM James.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 1, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Thread hijack here - can anyone tell me if this is the godly 5x5 Thom and Simon had?
> 
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=325


I think you mean Thom and myself 
Yes it is.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 1, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Thread hijack here - can anyone tell me if this is the godly 5x5 Thom and Simon had?
> 
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=325


 
Oh, I meant to ask, why do you have pink on all of your cubes?


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 1, 2011)

All the clock WR average scrambles: http://tinypic.com/r/2ykaon4/7


----------



## r_517 (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool. thx a lot


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 1, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I think you mean Thom and myself
> Yes it is.



Did Simon use one of your cubes then?



cubersmith said:


> Oh, I meant to ask, why do you have pink on all of your cubes?


 
Good question. Because I find light/dark easier to distinguish. That, and if I lose it, its pretty sure to be returned to me.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 1, 2011)

Did you know

I was stung by an inch long wasp within 5 mins of walking through the door into my house
I have already used my pickegg.com coupon
I had no idea what everyone was doing with the "oh no Brian" thing, until Cogs post


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 1, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Did Simon use one of your cubes then?


In the first round he borrowed mine yes. That cube is the reason I did 200 5x5 solves last week - I can actually enjoy solving it!
p.s. Pink is awesome.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 1, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Did Simon use one of your cubes then?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Because I find light/dark easier to distinguish. That, and if I lose it, its pretty sure to be returned to me.


 
Haha, yeah good point.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 1, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> I have already used my pickegg.com coupon


What did you get? 
I've tried to use mine, unsuccessfully. When I click paypal, it keeps saying 'payment unsuccessful'. Did you, or anyone else who has used the coupon, have the same problem?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 2, 2011)

Great weekend, so many awesome people to talk to. On with business then.

DYK:
I was ridiculously lucky and set quite a few PBs?
Apart from 7x7 which I failed and decided to DNF?
I always seem to miss exciting things happening? (eg. I only knew when Daniel was doing his first 4BLD attempt after he set WR)
Breandan taught me the basics of juggling?
I can't juggle?
Deliberate DNFs in H2H are cool?
We didn't get thrown out of McDonald's?
I REALLY need to get a blindfold?
Round one megaminx results were crazy?
And out of the 4 close results, I had the worst average but best single?
Rob must have a really strong neck to carry all those medals?

Now, I need to go update my signature. Also, @Daniel: if you find the FMC scramble can you send it to me please? I wanna mess around looking for a 5-cycle insertion for Breandan's solution for lols.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2011)

According to the live results, Breandan got a 41:56 OH single...?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations Daniel!! Just noticed this, fantastic time!!
T'wasnt long Marcel got to have the ER .


----------



## TMOY (Aug 2, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> All results are now online here



My 666 and 777 results are missing...

Anyway, it was a great comp, thanks for organising it.

DYK:
- I got lots of pops with my Guhong ?
- that's why I've decided to swith to my Lunhui from now on ?
- I got pops in two Square-1 solves too but the times were still respectively 25 and 26 ?
- my 44 in the finals happened because I did two parities ?
- I also got a pop at 4BLD in the middle of a comm but still managed to continue the solve normally fter fixing it ?
- but the solve was DNF for other reasons ?
- the megaminx results in the first rounf were funny ?
- in the finals I got my fourth 1:54.xx official single but I am still unable to beat my 1:54.00 official PB which is 2 1/2 years old now ?
- the only official PB I broke was my OH single ?
- I DNF'd the multi (3/8) because I applied a correction to a cube which didn't need it ?
- Joey's French is improving ?
- Chris Wall really looks like a shorter version of Spef ?
- Daniel's 3BLD first attempt was only 1 second faster than his 4BLD WR ?
- more to come ?


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 2, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


> I've tried to use mine, unsuccessfully. When I click paypal, it keeps saying 'payment unsuccessful'. Did you, or anyone else who has used the coupon, have the same problem?


PM me the code on your voucher and I'll ask them


bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Also, @Daniel: if you find the FMC scramble can you send it to me please? I wanna mess around looking for a 5-cycle insertion for Breandan's solution for lols.


D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D U' F2 L R2 B' U L' D' U B' R B' R'
Anyone interested can also have a go at continuing my start if they want: Premove L2. 2x2x3: R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2


ben1996123 said:


> According to the live results, Breandan got a 41:56 OH single...?


I've sent a correction off. Thanks 


TMOY said:


> My 666 and 777 results are missing...


I've found your 777 scoresheet and sent the result off, but not the 666...it's not in the envelope with all the other ones


----------



## TMOY (Aug 2, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I've found your 777 scoresheet and sent the result off, but not the 666...it's not in the envelope with all the other ones



If it can help, I did my last 666 attempt on Sunday early morning, between WF and the first round of 333. Maybe my scoresheet has landed in one of the two corresponding envelopes ?

Anyway, if you can't find it, it's not very important, I didn't make the top 3 and my times were not PBs either. But they were still good times for me so it's a bit frustrating...


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 2, 2011)

TMOY said:


> If it can help, I did my last 666 attempt on Sunday early morning, between WF and the first round of 333. Maybe my scoresheet has landed in one of the two corresponding envelopes ?
> 
> Anyway, if you can't find it, it's not very important, I didn't make the top 3 and my times were not PBs either. But they were still good times for me so it's a bit frustrating...


I think I know what happened, and I sincerely apologise for it. When I was typing in the feet results, I remember that I did your results, then came across another scoresheet with your name on (and maybe a similar time too). I wrote all the feet scoresheets myself so I presumed this was a shoresheet that you put your name on, and was simply a defunct extra. Unfortunately I threw it away. So sorry


----------



## TMOY (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep, my 666 times and my WF times are quite close to each other (yes I suck at WF )
For the record, my 666 times were 4:16.xx 4:46.xx 4:41.xx or something close to that.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 2, 2011)

I vote August 6-7


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 2, 2011)

Did anyone get any footage of my first round sq1 average? I have all solves from the second round


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 2, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Did anyone get any footage of my first round sq1 average? I have all solves from the second round


I have the first 3 solves.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 2, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


> What did you get?
> I've tried to use mine, unsuccessfully. When I click paypal, it keeps saying 'payment unsuccessful'. Did you, or anyone else who has used the coupon, have the same problem?


 
u need to make a payment greater than your coupon's value


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome  Could you send them me please?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 2, 2011)

r_517 said:


> u need to make a payment greater than your coupon's value


Ah, ok. Thanks. I guess I'll be getting another 2x2 then!


MTGjumper said:


> Awesome  Could you send them me please?


Sure, no problem. I'm afraid the quality's not all that great, but it's decent enough. What's your email address?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 2, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D U' F2 L R2 B' U L' D' U B' R B' R'


 
Thanks . Breandan, you will kick yourself .

Breandan's skeleton: z * D F L u R' U2 R y' R' u L' U L u' U R U' F' U F U
Insert at *: [D' R U': R E' R' E] = D' R U' R E' R' E U R' D
Solution: z D' R U' R E' R' E U R' *D2* F L u R' U2 R y' R' u L' U L u' U R U' F' U F U = 31 moves, if I counted right.

Anyone else care to do better?


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 2, 2011)

DYK...
- It was my first comp as organiser? (with Rob)
- It was my first comp as delegate?
- I was busy. Very busy?
- James can't do J-Perm OH?
- My 2x2x2 single is no longer 2.22 so I am sad 
- I finally got a clock single faster than my avg100 at home 
- Tesco Express is everyone's saviour when you aren't allowed into pubs
- François is pro at piano?
- I am really sorry that I threw away his 6x6x6 results? 
- My laptop didn't BSOD for the whole weekend and I am really grateful for that?
- 3:26.11 4bld and 3:25.30 3bld?
- R-Dawg Roux vs Kirjava CFOP ftw?
- Simon Sq-1 finally got a non-fail average 
- Morten loves it so much in the UK that he hasn't left yet?
- Printing out all the scrambles uses up a whole ink cartridge?
- Lots of cubers watch My Little Pony? Weird, but I promise I will watch one myself
- R-Dawg must have UWR for fastest edge flip fix?
- McDonalds 3 times? Mmmmm
- Spef was there?
- There was a 24 hour period during which UK had 4bld WR and no other people with a success?
- Matt Sheerin stopped that. Also 7/7 multi reminded me of Belgian Open last year?
- Overall I unsolved pieces during 5bld 
- 2nd place in pyraminx for the 5th time 
- I will organise a comp again sometime!
- Last year in Bristol when Sam, Edouard and myself went out one night, we introduced Edouard to some people as a former world record holder. Now the other 2 of us are WR holders


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 3, 2011)

DYK....
I was so happy with Francois getting his 3BLD attempt immediately after coming sooo close on his 4BLD?
although Dan's 4x4 Bld was pretty good?
I can't do Ja Perm OH?
I skillfully executed a sub 1 A perm in 5x5 final?
Sub1minute?
Muckers would have MM NR if it was measured in thousandths of a second?
Brett finally got sub30?
Sam - about time?
Although please don't go breaking WRs during my solves please!?
Spef?
Joey sucks at bigcubes?
I wish I spoke to Chris Wright before Sunday afternoon?
Robby thought that Suez was and ingredient in dumplings before his recent trip?
A little bit of me died inside when Dan had to DNF Mohammad?
SS 5x5?
Elsie kept me up most of the night on Friday?
It was nice competing without a hangover on Sunday?
Matt got more excited with his 3BLD success than his 7/7 MultiBld?
Simone is really nice?
Once again, I haven't spoken to Edouard?
Because we were all so efficient and kept to the schedule, I missed out on a bronze in Megaminx?
That first round had 0.31secs between 3rd and 6th?
I'm faster than Dan at 3x3?
Rob beat me by 0.01secs in Clock final.
Another 2paritys in Square 1?
17/19 now I think?
I have the best 7x7 in the world?
Spef's clock was the worst?
And I really do mean the worst?
It was nice to see that Coghill has got even better at Coghilling?
With the exception of 4x4 and the magics, I pretty much beat every official PB i had?
Matt's Gigaminx has persuaded me to buy another one?
Justin is only 22nd in world with a sub17 OH avg?
Sean's comms on megaminx are sweet?
I learnt a new OLL on Megaminx from Dan?
I want in on this BLD thingy?
I may add some more later, but want this post to fit on one page?


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 3, 2011)

Seriously what did you do to your 7x7. o_o


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 3, 2011)

Yttrium said:


> Seriously what did you do to your 7x7. o_o


 
Honestly, just solved it.


----------



## Brettludlow (Aug 3, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Elsie kept me up most of the night on Friday?


 
And i slept right through it


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 3, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> DYK....
> I was so happy with Francois getting his 3BLD attempt immediately after coming sooo close on his 4BLD?
> although Dan's 4x4 Bld was pretty good?
> I can't do Ja Perm OH?
> ...


 
haha, this was funny, I was judging


----------



## wontolla (Aug 4, 2011)

Some not-so-good solves at the 3x3 finals. =(


----------



## Escher (Aug 4, 2011)

My finals solve made me want to die. I think you can see that in the vid...

P.s - which other solves of the finals do you have of me?
I checked the results and I don't remember getting a 9.06 - I thought it was more like 9.26, would be good to see.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 4, 2011)

wontolla said:


> Some not-so-good solves at the 3x3 finals. =(



Everyone is angy!

Also Kir what the hell are you doing at the end of Rob's solve?


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 4, 2011)

Escher said:


> My finals solve made me want to die. I think you can see that in the vid...
> 
> P.s - which other solves of the finals do you have of me?
> I checked the results and I don't remember getting a 9.06 - I thought it was more like 9.26, would be good to see.


I checked the scoresheet, and it clearly says 9.68, so I'm not sure how that became 9.06. I'll get that changed


----------



## wontolla (Aug 4, 2011)

Escher said:


> P.s - which other solves of the finals do you have of me?


I'm afraid this is the only video I have of you.
I tried to get at least one solve of each finalist. But it seemed every time I pointed my camera at a cuber, he would just fail. I promise I won't bring this camera to a competition again.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 6, 2011)

haha - how far do you think coghill got down the road with his sign before he noticed?


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 6, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> haha - how far do you think coghill got down the road with his sign before he noticed?


Shhhh...don't tell him he's still got it on


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 6, 2011)

Yttrium said:


> Also Kir what the hell are you doing at the end of Rob's solve?


 
lols I was imitating rob's PLL

I look batshit insane


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 8, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> haha - how far do you think coghill got down the road with his sign before he noticed?





kinch2002 said:


> Shhhh...don't tell him he's still got it on


Lol... I think it's still lying on the side of the road somewhere near the venue where it fell off as I was putting my bag in my car... I genuinely had no idea it had been there until I watched that video!


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 8, 2011)

scotzbhoy said:


> Lol... I think it's still lying on the side of the road somewhere near the venue where it fell off as I was putting my bag in my car... I genuinely had no idea it had been there until I watched that video!


 
hahahahahahaha!

I thought you might have noticed when you got in the car!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 8, 2011)

This thread will never die...


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 8, 2011)

Send me the vids please Coggers


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 3, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Send me the vids please Coggers


 Crap, you haven't got them yet? I emailed you ages ago :S
I'll re-send the email. Let me know if you still don't recieve it.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 3, 2011)

Still not received D:


----------

